# Online D&D using ventrilo



## Rommel

I am looking to join an existing game or start up a new one that uses ventrilo as the main method of communication. I have a ventrilo server we can use. I  open to skype as well. Pretty much anything as long as its voice chat...typing sux   I am open to using any other sort of online tools as well...maptools ect.

I am willing to DM if no one else wants to but I prefer to play. I prefer 3.0 or greater rules. My schedule is pretty open right now so I am available to play nearly anytime. 

I will play in any setting, race, class. I just love to RPG 

Click on my profile for my contact info. MSN is the easiest way to get a hold of me.


----------

